# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Конкурс игровых персонажей от Plextor

## Labs

Компания PLEXTOR, мировой лидер в сфере производства твердотельных накопителей готовится к самой значительной выставке игровой продукции – Игромир 2013, которая пройдёт уже в октябре. Специально к данному мероприятию компания проводит Конкурс игровых персонажей, который предоставляет шанс отправиться в Москву и посетить Игромир 2013 вместе с компанией PLEXTOR. 

«Игромир» - это первая в России полномасштабная выставка для всех любителей интерактивных развлечений: компьютерных игр, игр для консолей, мобильных телефонов и других платформ. Это увлекательная экскурсия по виртуальным мирам и реальным эмоциям, возможность раньше других оценить игровые новинки и своими глазами увидеть тех, кто их делает.

Вы готовы попасть на Игромир 2013 с помощью Plextor? Присоединяйтесь к конкурсу игровых персонажей и получите шанс посетить одно из самых крупных мероприятий октября! Компания разыгрывает билеты на день открытия выставки 3-го октября. Для участия в конкурсе необходимо посетить Входную страницу  на сайте http://www.ssdhunt.com/ и загрузить изображение своего лучшего игрового персонажа из какой-либо игры. Затем следует попросить своих друзей зайти на страницу и проголосовать за вас. 

Конкурс проводится в командной и индивидуальной категориях. Скриншот, который получит наибольшее количество голосов, выиграет билеты на выставку. В качестве бонуса Plextor также подарит билеты участникам в командной и индивидуальной категориях, чьи персонажи понравятся больше всего. Победители будут объявлены 20 сентября.

Правила Конкурса игровых персонажей следующие:

1. Участники должны отправить своё настоящее имя, адрес электронной почты и скриншот с изображением персонажа.

2. Победители предоставляют компании Plextor неисключительные права на распространение и использование изображений на страницах Plextor в социальных сетях.

3. Каждый участник может отправить только один скриншот.

4. Победители получат уведомление по электронной почте, и их имена будут опубликованы на странице конкурса и на наших страницах в социальных сетях. Они должны связаться с нами как можно скорее, чтобы получить билеты до открытия выставки.

5. Выплата наличными или альтернативные призы не предусмотрены.

6. Изображения, набравшие наибольшее количество голосов в командной и индивидуальной категориях, выигрывают призы. Победитель в индивидуальной категории получит 2 билета, а победитель в командной категории – три билета.

7. В качестве бонуса, Plextor выберет ещё трёх победителей в индивидуальной категории, каждый из которых получит по одному билету на шоу. Также компания выберет ещё одного победителя в командной категории, который получит два билета.

8. В случае возникновения спорной ситуации решение Plextor является обязывающим.

9. Конкурс открыт для граждан России и СНГ.

10.Автоматизированное или оплаченное голосование не допускается.

11. Plextor только предоставляет билеты, оплата поездки и другие расходы должны нестись победителями.

Следите за подробной информацией о прохождении конкурса в официальных группах компании Plextor в социальных сетях:

• Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PlextorRussia
• Вконтакте: http://vk.com/plextor_on_vk

----------

